
Simulating the Meetup API while 20,000ft above the North Sea - tjcunliffe
http://www.specto.io/blog/hoverfly-meetup-api.html
======
philwinder
Nice. Thanks for the pointer to Hoverfly.

~~~
mrmrcoleman
Definitely worth checking out. They will be presenting at Software Circus
London sometime soon we hope.

